# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  El MINAG financiará el Mantenimiento de Infraestructura de Riego a favor de los distritos en situación de pobreza

## Bruno Cillóniz

El MINAG, en el marco del Plan de Estimulo Económico ante la crisis económica internacional, a través de la Dirección General de Infraestructura Hidráulica – DGIH, viene implementando el *Programa de Mantenimiento de Infraestructura de Riego – PMIR*, que permitirá efectuar el mantenimiento de canales, captaciones, tomas, aforadores, micro-reservorios y drenes, con la finalidad de potencial la infraestructura hidráulica y mejorar la actividad agrícola.   
Este programa beneficiará a usuarios de agua de riego de 1284 distritos, en situación de pobreza y pobreza extrema, con una inversión de 153 millones de nuevos soles. 
El mantenimiento se realizará a través del Comité de Mantenimiento Distrital, que esta conformado por el Alcalde Distrital, el Gobernador y un representante de los productores, para cuyo efecto deben aprobar una Ficha Técnica, que establece las metas físicas, beneficios y costo. 
La supervisión estará a cargo del Comité Veedor, que esta conformado por un representante de la Agencia Agraria, de la Administración Local del Agua – ALA y un representante de los productores. 
La seguimiento del PMIR a nivel regional esta a cargo de la Dirección Regional Agraria quien haga sus veces. 
En el nivel nacional el seguimiento esta a cargo de la Dirección General de Infraestructura Hidráulica, a través del Programa de Encauzamiento de Ríos y Protección de Estructuras de Captación – PERPEC. Este programa será ejecutado hasta Noviembre del año 2009.Temas similares: Minag financiará con S/. 30 millones planes de negocios agrícolas en 880 distritos rurales de extrema pobreza Ministro Leyton anuncia S/. 153 millones para programa de mantenimiento de infraestructura de riego Ministro Leyton anuncia S/. 153 millones para programa de mantenimiento de infraestructura de riego Ejecutivo aprueba partida de S/. 153 mllns para mantenimiento de riego en distritos más pobres El MINAG financiará el Mantenimiento de Infraestructura de Riego a favor de los distritos en situación de pobreza

----------

